# Weight



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got the shock of my life, weighed Bella and she is now 22 kg. Think a real cut down on treats is needed. Any thoughts? Does she sound big, she will be 7 months on Saturday :-\


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

This question comes up quite often. Every dog is different and even puppies from the same litter can be totally different. 
You shouldn't worry about it unless you think that she has put too much weight on and now is overweight. You should be able to judge it yourself. There's plenty pictures out and about here in the forum so just compare her to those. 

My girl is small and she was just 16.4kg a few days ago and she's a year old. So comparing her to mine wouldn't be a good idea. If you can see her ribs when she turns that's good, if you see her belly tuck up/in (not sure how to say it right) that's good too. There should be a visible waist line when you look at her from above. 
And don't forget she's still a puppy with developing body. 
Post us a picture so we can see if there's any extra weight on her.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How tall is Bella? Could be that she is just a big girl.

Our girl, Ruby, is right around the same age as your Bella. I weighed her yesterday and she's 38 pounds (17.2 kilograms). But I think she's slightly petite.

I agree with Adrino. If you can still see her waist tucked and feel her ribs easily, she's probably fine -- just a big girl!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I just measured her lilyloo and if I have done it right she is 19", have done this before so could be wrong. I think I am just panicking about nothing. We are not going to hunt/show her so as long as she is happy and healthy I'm sure she will be fine. We do need to maybe give her less treats though 

Adrino, I have no recent pictures of her. We keep taking the camera out and forgetting to take pics. Not in a hurry to at the moment anyway. The poor girl isn't a pretty sight with all her bald patches :-\


----------

